# smart ass required...CI riviera 181 van



## ajs (Feb 24, 2010)

.


the light is on on the control board signifying my brown water tank is full...... yes it is full.. i can tell by the way it drives...



now here’s the problem....


I pull the release puller / lever thingee at the back and..... nuffin... not a drop falls away...


I’m fillin up here...can't get anymore in the dam thing so can't use the van until i can find a smartass to solve this problem 


if it's a simple .." hit it with a hammer solution i can do that
just tell me where to hit it 
if it involves tools.... errr....well....may have a slight problem here.


your many and varied suggestions are welcome...




 regards 

aj


----------



## bigboack (Feb 24, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> now here’s the problem....
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you have stuffed me tooth in there and its clogged it up.


----------



## nomad (Feb 24, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> 
> the light is on on the control board signifying my brown water tank is full...... yes it is full.. i can tell by the way it drives...
> ...


could be block with fat try using an airdrier around the valve when its open


----------



## ajs (Feb 24, 2010)

kinelll 

cumon you lot... gime an ammer solution will yer ...

 regtarts
aj


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 24, 2010)

Can we have a photo of offending article
Then we might be able to pronounce a judgement.
fank eey


----------



## bigboack (Feb 24, 2010)

ajs said:


> kinelll cumon you lot... gime an ammer solution will yer
> 
> regtarts
> aj



I think its terminal, Thought you just had it serviced. Dont tell me you skimped and opted out of the Habitatation check. PMSL

What have you poured down the plugholes??
Have you got any ##########?? that usually does the trick for me.


----------



## ajs (Feb 24, 2010)

bigboack said:


> I think its terminal, Thought you just had it serviced. Dont tell me you skimped and opted out of the Habitatation check. PMSL
> 
> What have you poured down the plugholes??
> Have you got any ##########?? that usually does the trick for me.






 the front bit with the engrininit was serviced.... _kids today eh_.._.kinknownuffin_


 this is to do with the assend...constipation ****...  


cumon..   look... my job is te take the pith... your job is to be serious and helpfull   


so get yer asses inte gear will yer...... you have a VOR situation here...... serious stuff 

 regards 
aj


----------



## maingate (Feb 24, 2010)

You can lay the blame squarely with Pioneer. 

At the Borders meet, I gave him a tool kit to pass on to you. If he had done so then you could have sorted this out quickly and easily with the very expensive and comprehensive kit.

No doubt the large amount of Whisky consumed by you all has addled your brains (except for Mrs Biggirafe). 

ps CALL A PLUMBER


----------



## ajs (Feb 24, 2010)

maingate said:


> You can lay the blame squarely with Pioneer.
> 
> At the Borders meet, I gave him a tool kit to pass on to you. If he had done so then you could have sorted this out quickly and easily with the very expensive and comprehensive kit.
> 
> ...



  you 100% numpty... 

you know i don't do tools... and fanks for the kit...
I’ve enrolled into night school to learn what to do with it...

as for Mrs longneck... you dirty old sod
,.. you just fancy her t..t.t…t.. tee shirt don’t you eh...

so instead of being an obtuse little breeder... cum up with a friggin solution will yer... 

….I’m all bunged up here.


 regards
aj


----------



## nomad (Feb 25, 2010)

have you tried sena cote they say it works wonder if your bunged up


----------



## ajs (Feb 25, 2010)

nomad said:


> have you tried sena cote they say it works wonder if your bunged up



[FONT=&quot]
 first thought was that. .. pored liquefied senna down the plug hole...


 absolutely diddlysheeeeet[/FONT] 


returds   
aj


----------



## defitzi (Feb 25, 2010)

*defitzi*

Sorry to interrupt this incestous rat-a-tat but may i presume to enquire if you have tried boilmng water-lots and lots of it bit by bit?
Assuming youi have done that, you could try pissing
Or resort to compressed air... 
Something 's gotta give-eventually.
In which case: just beware the fall-out!


----------



## barnybg (Feb 25, 2010)

*AIRLOCK on your bypass valve thingyme bob.*

Ok,I'm a little slow,is this the 'pooper' your talking about ? a cassette type tank you lift and seperate,and carry to convenient disposal outlet/****e house ?
Then you may have an _ airlock_ or poop lock of sorts,if theres still room,more water and a really good shake does the trick,there should also be some sort of 'extra' valve,pressure release do da on there somewhere,so unscrew the main 'outlet' on the cassette thingy,then whilst balancing said contraption ,which is heavy now as its full of c**p,the opposit end of tank o S***e should be something else you can undo or unscrew  ?
Hope i am answering to what i think your refering to,otherwise i will sound like a numpty 'smarta***


----------



## bevdrew (Feb 25, 2010)

As we also have a CI and I presume you are talking about the waste water, not loo cassette.

The puller/leaver thingy pulls a slider thingy that open the outlet pipe. To check if this has occurred, you will need to get under van. 

Next bit sounds complicated for you - involves tools - but you could use a stick.

Right, while under the van poke a screwdriver/stick up the drain pipe (the bit usually positioned over a servicepoint drain) and if you hit metal, the puller/lever thing hasn't operated the slider, but if you hit soft and squishy .......... get out quick!!!!!  - probably fatty deposits blocking the outlet.

Hope this helps


----------



## Randonneur (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi AJ,

Ask your missus for length of that flexible springy wire that she uses for hanging net curtains, ( I bet you've got blinds in your 'ouse ain't yer  ), open the valve and push it up there. You may have to wiggle it around a bit to break up any solids that have probably bunged up the valve end, but be prepared to jump out the way quick when it does come loose. 

B & Q do a U bend sink unblocking kit that's similar if yer missus don't have of that curtain wire stuff.

Hang on you don't do tools do yer???

Best let yer missus do it then.  

Or you could try a gallon of good malt, bet that'd shift it.


----------



## bigboack (Feb 25, 2010)

Bet you wish you had a bottle of bushmills handy now Dont you eh!! That stuff will clear anything out, Well it worked on me.

I'm at a loss what to suggest to a man who dont do tools. Have you tried Dynarod


----------



## maingate (Feb 25, 2010)

There is certainly something full of sh*t and it aint the van.


----------



## ajs (Feb 25, 2010)

barnybg said:


> Ok,I'm a little slow,is this the 'pooper' your talking about ? a cassette type tank you lift and seperate,and carry to convenient disposal outlet/****e house ?
> Then you may have an _ airlock_ or poop lock of sorts,if theres still room,more water and a really good shake does the trick,there should also be some sort of 'extra' valve,pressure release do da on there somewhere,so unscrew the main 'outlet' on the cassette thingy,then whilst balancing said contraption ,which is heavy now as its full of c**p,the opposit end of tank o S***e should be something else you can undo or unscrew  ?
> Hope i am answering to what i think your refering to,otherwise i will sound like a numpty 'smarta***



 the latter ....but fanks for tryin...

 regards
aj


it's wast watter tank release valve thingee


----------



## ajs (Feb 25, 2010)

defitzi said:


> Sorry to interrupt this incestous rat-a-tat but may i presume to enquire if you have tried boilmng water-lots and lots of it bit by bit?
> Assuming youi have done that, you could try pissing
> Or resort to compressed air...
> Something 's gotta give-eventually.
> In which case: just beware the fall-out!




reeet then.... it sounds like i need to go and give it a poking....


and fret not lepissty... 
it will get pissed on if me wire srewdriver stick poker breaks off and gets stuck up there

so what are the odds on that then... less than 4 to 1 i bet 

don't bother placing bets... ladbrooks have closed the book 


 ffffanks all... i'll give it a go later...and report  

regards
aj


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 25, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Bet you wish you had a bottle of bushmills handy now Dont you eh!! That stuff will clear anything out, Well it worked on me.
> 
> I'm at a loss what to suggest to a man who dont do tools. Have you tried Dynarod


Dynamite sounds batter.
ZZ


----------



## Randonneur (Feb 25, 2010)

You could always buy a new van and let the new owner clear the blockage in your current one.


----------



## ajs (Feb 25, 2010)

Randonneur said:


> You could always buy a new van and let the new owner clear the blockage in your current one.



 stuff that. .. i'll buy a hotel first  


regards 
aj


----------



## dav3yb0y (Feb 25, 2010)

Just me sticking my oar in but I was told by some smart git to pour a whole bottle of cheap Lidl/ALDI Coke Cola down the two sinks and shower tray and leave it for a couple of days. I did this on holiday in spain and it certainly worked. It brought all the sh*t of the inside of the waste tank and the smell went right into the french mans caravan that was parked  behind me. Also told to use cheap orange (dilute to taste stuff) this works to clear like coke (not as good) but it keeps the tank and pipes smelling nice (use if you have nasty niffs coming up plugoles


----------



## dav3yb0y (Feb 25, 2010)

Have also on occasions used the sink/drain cleaner (mr muscle) poured the whole contents down the sink, waited a few minutes then poured boiling water after it. Push and hold a big cloth over the plug hole just in case it blows back.


----------



## ajs (Feb 25, 2010)

dav3yb0y said:


> Have also on occasions used the sink/drain cleaner (mr muscle) poured the whole contents down the sink, waited a few minutes then poured boiling water after it. Push and hold a big cloth over the plug hole just in case it blows back.




do me a favour... pop into yer van and try a bottle of bleach 
with an after flush and tell me if that works 
cus that's what i was thinking of doing but i'd rather you flook your van up trying it first...

 ffffanks 


 regards 
aj


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 25, 2010)

Must be all that Turkey and Beef fat from the New Year meet
Mr Muscle does the trick, then plenty HOT water to flush out
Good luck.


----------



## sundown (Feb 25, 2010)

ajs said:


> kinelll
> 
> cumon you lot... gime an ammer solution will yer ...
> 
> ...



hi,  
sounds like your outlet pipe is bunged up.
to cure this, just open the outlet pipe,
turn on the garden hose full strength
and hold it up into the outlet.
this forces the gunge back into the tank
and lets the water run free
repeat a few times till the waste water runs clear
I do this 2 or 3 times a year
works for me!


----------



## ajs (Feb 25, 2010)

.

 sounds like i'm gunna get very wet and covered in gunge...

..can't wait till the mornin now...

 regards 
aj


----------



## runnach (Feb 25, 2010)

Could be a bunged up outlet if AJ is comfortable that water is in there and its exit is blocked..

Alternatively it could be electrics after all it is a CI.

My bugger can dump all the grey watter and still the lamp on the the control panel lights up when it is empty.

Particularly after rain or a cleaning in other words after the tank area has had contact with water.

Channa


----------



## hogwillis (Feb 26, 2010)

*smarta** required*

hi ajs

go to a garage with an air
 line, take the end you normally check the tyres wif stick it in the end of your waste pipe wrap a damp rag around it, with the waste lever open, and blow the air line, remove and repeat if needsbe.

good luk hogwillis


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Feb 26, 2010)

Guinness and vindaloo usually does the trick.


----------



## ajs (Feb 26, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Guinness and vindaloo usually does the trick.



 friggin wasted down the plugole...... betterer down the bogole 


regards 
aj


----------



## suej (Feb 26, 2010)

AJ stop wasting yer time on here.. Yer supposed to be out there doing doing using all the tips and remedies you've been given to clear out yer back passage!! We're waiting impatiently to hear how you got on..wether you got covered in gunk and stuff. So get on with it man!!


----------



## ajs (Feb 26, 2010)

suej said:


> AJ stop wasting yer time on here.. Yer supposed to be out there doing doing using all the tips and remedies you've been given to clear out yer back passage!! We're waiting impatiently to hear how you got on..wether you got covered in gunk and stuff. So get on with it man!!




 yes mum... on my way.

.... oooohh sheeet.... *i'm shakkin like a don't know what *.. 
_(up norff sayin is that btw)_

 regards
aj


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Feb 26, 2010)

suej said:


> AJ stop wasting yer time on here.. Yer supposed to be out there doing doing using all the tips and remedies you've been given to clear out yer back passage!! We're waiting impatiently to hear how you got on..wether you got covered in gunk and stuff. So get on with it man!!



We can only hope that someone video's it all and puts it on youtube.


----------



## ajs (Feb 26, 2010)

.

 nope... didn't get the camera out... everything else.... ohhhh yesindeeeedie..


air compressor... hose pipe into karcher, karcher on and primed on full blast setting.
Stick, screwdriver.. Round long file... and some bent wire..

oh... and a can of WD40...

opened pulley thingee... nuffin...

poked it with wire stuff... lost it inside... how the friggin ell am i going to get that out now...

poked it with stick, file... nufffin...


stuffed karcher up it.... blast blast... blast...
filled the friggin thing from the outside almost.. it then pithed out... probably just the stuff i'd blasted in mind.


200psi compressor.... up she goes.... filled the tank with air forcing the remnants of what i'd just put in with the karcher… out...
 all over the palace… including me....bastid ...bastid... stink to high heaven now...


anyway... came to the conclusion the daft thing was empty all along  
and the fault must have been to do with electrickery...

(friggin hate chinamen me.... smartasses)

then i come across a bunch of wires all pretty colours and a couple of black things that they all went into...not very well insulated either
so i reckoned that the problem was this lot


 how the floook you find out which wire i don't know so i cut the lot away
silly things… were hanging around getting covered in watter anyway

guess what... no more light problem.. it's out...problem solved... yipeeee

mind you.. so are all the light at the back of the van...


problem to sort tomorrow... probably blown a fuse of the bulbs are knackered...


 friggin hate vans me... with a passion...I’m avvin that hotel  


 refurks
aj


----------



## bigboack (Feb 26, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> Nope... Didn't get the camera out... Everything else.... Ohhhh yesindeeeedie..:d
> 
> ...



numpty.....


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 26, 2010)

Job for next Saturday then.

note to me: Remember to pack soldering iron


----------



## Belgian (Feb 26, 2010)

such a pity, we'll never see that story on You Tube. 
AJ: BTW could recomend: "Electrics for dummies" 
to be continued ???


----------



## runnach (Feb 26, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> anyway... came to the conclusion the daft thing was empty all along
> and the fault must have been to do with electrickery...
> ...



Channa

Btw ...I am friggin useless at suggesting a cure, Mine lights up goes out lights up again like Blackpool it is 

I reckon the electrics were designed by a monkey who had spent a night indulging in recreationals with me frog.

Channa


----------



## ajs (Feb 26, 2010)

Belgian said:


> such a pity, we'll never see that story on You Tube.
> AJ: *BTW could recomend: "Electrics for dummies"*
> to be continued ???




[FONT=&quot]what's up with you foreigners ehhh... 
you should know us MEN don't do destructions... flookups yes... destructions...no[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]wasted on me belchonion.. totally wasted  [/FONT]


returds 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Feb 26, 2010)

*clear out*

priceless! 

nearly bust a gut laughing

weez
Tony


----------



## ajs (Feb 26, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Job for next Saturday then.
> 
> note to me: Remember to pack soldering iron




 may get away with that tapeeestuff you had last time...

 regards 
aj


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 26, 2010)

ajs said:


> may get away with that tapeeestuff you had last time...
> 
> regards
> aj



You can't fix everything with Gaffer tape, nearly tho


----------



## hogwillis (Feb 27, 2010)

good man aj 
u r a fkn guiness, mensa for u.


----------



## ajs (Feb 27, 2010)

hogwillis said:


> good man aj
> u r a fkn guiness, *mensa for u*.



 as it appens........ 




regards
aj


----------



## Johnf (Mar 8, 2010)

*Brown or Grey*

The handle you describe is for grey water as I understand-but I don't know much


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 9, 2010)

As the Numpty couldnt get it right he invited his son and his girlfriend to show him. YouTube - how to empty the sewage tank of an R.V.MOD


----------

